# CPA Foundation Exams



## Manager11 (May 17, 2015)

I am preparing to take cpa foundation exams for the entire six units though i don't have accounting or business related background. I really need assistance from those who have gone through this path partially or completely to advice me if it is a right decision for me and if i can pass this exams due to my academic background. Which of this exams is easy with minimal items to read, so that i can start from there gradually before reaching to the tough ones, your advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

I got exemptions for the foundations exams so i have got no idea about the foundation level. Got 2 professional level exams to go! And i can tell you CPA exams are not that hard. They will send you the material and everything is tested from that material. Make sure you go for assessment first as you might get some exemptions from your precious studies.


----------



## Manager11 (May 17, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> I got exemptions for the foundations exams so i have got no idea about the foundation level. Got 2 professional level exams to go! And i can tell you CPA exams are not that hard. They will send you the material and everything is tested from that material. Make sure you go for assessment first as you might get some exemptions from your precious studies.


Thank you so much for your quick response, my background is not in accounting or business, do you think i can get exemptions?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Not in that case. Have a look at foundation syllabus and see if you have studied anything in your previous studies.


----------



## Manager11 (May 17, 2015)

Attentionseeker said:


> Not in that case. Have a look at foundation syllabus and see if you have studied anything in your previous studies.


The only one that i may have studied is Quantitative method but since it has been merged with economics and i dont have anything with economics, am not sure they will exempt it for me. The rest of my studies are between medicals and sciences, Do you have accounting background?


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes i had my undergrad in Accounting.


----------



## Manager11 (May 17, 2015)

Ok, hope to meet who have experienced the exam and be able to tell me the one with minimal study material so that i can start from there, the Financial Accounting and Reporting materials is too big for me to start at this preliminary stage.


----------



## Manager11 (May 17, 2015)

Can someone do justice to my questions


----------



## Mirai 1988 (Jan 27, 2019)

*CPA Foundation exam*



Manager11 said:


> Can someone do justice to my questions


I am planning to enroll in foundation exam for FAR and Business Law, shall i apply for membership in CPA , how can i set my exam date ? and what are the fees for both exams ? is it will be the fees for exam only or i shall register in anything else ?


----------



## pabna (Jan 5, 2019)

Mirai 1988 said:


> Manager11 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone do justice to my questions
> ...


Hi,

You do not have to apply for membership. Login to CPA website then go to access my CPA program, it will redirect you to the enrollment page where you can see the subjects you have to sit for.
Click on enrollment beside each subjects then you have to pay fees. Keep proceeding It will show your total fees. 
After enrollment and payment, search for scheduling my foundation exams on CPA website. It will ask your location and based on your location it will suggest you the nearest exam centres. 
Select your preferred location then it will redirect you to the Pearson website to select your desired date and time.


----------



## Farhan96 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi, I did Financial Accounting and Reporting (FAR) foundation exam yesterday in Perth, Western Australia. Unfortunately, I failed by one mark. (539/900. Passing mark: 540) I was just wondering if you can give me any tips to pass with flying colors? Any help would be highly appreciated by all. Thanks.


----------



## dnocomsantos (6 mo ago)

Hey guys I have a Bachelor in Commerce and Advanced Diploma in Accounting. How much more Foundation exam shall I need to complete to qualify for the CPA program?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

dnocomsantos said:


> Hey guys I have a Bachelor in Commerce and Advanced Diploma in Accounting. How much more Foundation exam shall I need to complete to qualify for the CPA program?











Foundation exams | CPA Australia


Foundation exams allow you to demonstrate the competencies required to begin the CPA Program. Learn more.




www.cpaaustralia.com.au


----------



## nao (1 mo ago)

Hi I am booked to do my Fundamentals of Business exam next month, has anyone taken that exam? Some insight in how the exam is in terms of difficulty level and questions, would be really appreciated


----------

